# engine swaps



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey i just bought a 1989 nissan 240sx and i was wondering what are all the engine swaps you can do to these cars 

Thanks 
josh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

anything u want... as long as u have deep pockets


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

If you check around on the message board and spend a little time, you can find a great deal of informatoin about the different types of engine swaps; ranging from the price, to where to get it, to pro's and cons. Just read up =D


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

the main engine swaps that people do for 240's are the sr, the rb, and the ca series', but like drift said, anything is possible if you have the money


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

all of the above replies are right. you can do anything with enough money, but i'm sure that if you have a 13 year old car you're not exactly rich. my suggestion would be the sr20det simply because of ease, cost and aftermarket support. the ca18 is slightly easier since it was designed for the same engine bay as the ka24e, but the only problems you should run into with the sr20 is that you'll need a twin cam' power steering and ac compressor(if you want those to work that is). the rb 25 or 26 will make a lot more power, but it will require a lot of custom work and is a rather expensive engine any way. besides, the sr20 will easily produce 500+hp and is much lighter. besides, do you really need 1000 hp?


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

every one neds a good 1000hp kick in the arse someday  :-D


----------

